# Stanley #60 Miter Box



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Got this today, to make me feel better about the antique mall debacle. Looks to be 60's or 70's. not the best miter box ever, but far from the worst. The saw is a Superior, and the whole kit and caboodle was 25.00. Not too bad for any American made, cast iron miter box. Beats the heck out of the crummy plastic thing I've been using.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's the way we did it before the electric ones. Nice find!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice! I use the same one. I need to cut a new piece of wood for mine too, and tune the saw a bit.


----------

